# IH 454 governor adjustment.



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm trying to adjust the governor on my, can anyone give me a starting point on where to begin?

Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy txpoweranger,
You need to get a shop/service manual for your tractor. You can find a complete 800 page service manual (reproduction) for an IH 454 on the internet for about $80. Or you can get an I&T shop manual (100 pages) for around $25. Ebay often has good deals on manuals. Also, you might find a manual on CD. The beauty of a CD is that you can print out just the pages you need and throw them away when you are done.


----------

